# What percent of riders tip?



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Almost everyone tips a taxi driver. But not so for Uber (ironic, considering that they are saving money). It's funny the things people tip: hair lady, manicurist, delivery guy. But not the Uber driver.

I have found the best tippers are airport pickups.

What percentage of your riders tip?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. :smiles:

I would say about 75 to 80% tip, but then as I've posted before, i keep my college textbook placed strategically in view of the Pax.

Starving Student = @Lissetti ?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

I would say 75% of airport pickups tip. 

But when I pick up a Walmart or restaurant employee, who just needs a ride to work, that drops to 0%.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Welcome to the forum. :smiles:
> 
> I would say about 75 to 80% tip, but then as I've posted before, i keep my college textbook placed strategically in view of the Pax.
> 
> Starving Student = @Lissetti ?


Nice move.

I have to come up with some sort of angle like that to get more people tipping. My average is the opposite of yours. Maybe 1 in 5 of my pax tip.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> I would say 75% of airport pickups tip.
> 
> But when I pick up a Walmart or restaurant employee, who just needs a ride to work, that drops to 0%.


I dont work late hours, but I've heard bar and restaurant wait staff tip well and often too.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I dont work late hours, but I've heard bar and restaurant wait staff tip well and often too.


Same with exotic dancers


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Realistically, at least in the nor cal south bay, I would say about 35% of passengers. I've seen a major increase in tips from the last 2 years however. According to the sf board, the tip percentage is SF is even less.

In the past I also did a lot of commuting hours which are probably the worst for tipping. So really it depends on if you work the airports, commute, near restaurants, etc. I've noticed airport pax usually tip as well.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Nice move.
> 
> I have to come up with some sort of angle like that to get more people tipping. My average is the opposite of yours. Maybe 1 in 5 of my pax tip.


I was an actual student though. You can still do this, but be prepared to answer questions about the subject you are studying because Pax will ask. Pick a topic you are knowledgeable in. I once had this girl say she dabbled in coding back in the day but quit because she just didn't get it.

She said didn't understand how some common coding concepts work. When I dropped her off, I parked for a few minutes to explain it to her. Also reminding her I was just a student and not a professor so this is my skill level at this point.

When I was done, she thanked me and handed me her card. Turns out she was testing me to see if I was bluffing about studying programming. She owns her own "Women in game development" company and she was just in Seattle attending a conference. She said when I get back to the East coast, look her up.

That's the best kind of tip in my opinion :thumbup:


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

For me anywhere between 20 and 40% on any given week. But then I'm a pretty boring vanilla dude. The type in hoodies and jeans who eats spaghetti-o's for dinner. But I'm a good chatter, and they like my accent (from England originally). But I'm sure some people also find it creepy. It's one of those things like you either find it charming or you suspect I keep heads in my fridge. 

I think having an angle or being semi-interesting helps. Probably also being female bumps it up slightly (or a lot if you're Lissetti).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> For me anywhere between 20 and 40% on any given week. But then I'm a pretty boring vanilla dude. The type in hoodies and jeans who eats spaghetti-o's for dinner. But I'm a good chatter, and they like my accent (from England originally). But I'm sure some people also find it creepy. It's one of those things like you either find it charming or you suspect I keep heads in my fridge.
> 
> I think having an angle or being semi-interesting helps. Probably also being female bumps it up slightly (or a lot if you're Lissetti).


Trust me brah nobody finds a english accent creepy ❤?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> For me anywhere between 20 and 40% on any given week. But then I'm a pretty boring vanilla dude. The type in hoodies and jeans who eats spaghetti-o's for dinner. But I'm a good chatter, and they like my accent (from England originally). But I'm sure some people also find it creepy. It's one of those things like you either find it charming or you suspect I keep heads in my fridge.
> 
> I think having an angle or being semi-interesting helps. Probably also being female bumps it up slightly (or a lot if you're Lissetti).


Jesus. Another one ? . Enjoy the accent thing my man. You could have no teeth and be wearing a stained "who farted" t-shirt and american women will suddenly think those things are charming. You could probably walk up to some of these women and say stuff that would get the rest of us pepper sprayed.

Also downgrade to sweatpants or basketball shorts. We aren't making Jeans $$$.

Yea I think being a female driver definitely bumps up the tip potential a little bit.

I can think of one female driver in particular that if she ever picked me up, (after I was able to regain my ability to speak) Id probably just hand her my wallet and tell her she could ruin my life if she wanted.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

mch said:


> Same with exotic dancers


Exotic dancers are my favorites. Aside from the obvious, they are always really nice, talkative, smell great and excellent tippers. The patrons from their clubs are the worst. Full of testosterone, grumpy from blowing all their money and rarely tip.

One night around Xmas last year, picked up a couple of cowboys from the strip club. One started crying actual tears wondering how he was gonna explain to the wife he spent $800 there and had blown all the Xmas present money for the kids. Few hours later I picked up a dancer from there who said she had a great night because of a couple of cowboys... $20 tip. Could only think of it as little Timmys Xmas gift money lol.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Almost everyone tips a taxi driver. But not so for Uber (ironic, considering that they are saving money). It's funny the things people tip: hair lady, manicurist, delivery guy. But not the Uber driver.
> 
> I have found the best tippers are airport pickups.
> 
> What percentage of your riders tip?


There was just an extensive study done on this topic actually:









Nearly two-thirds of Uber customers don’t tip their drivers, study says


A new report lifts back the curtain on Uber and tipping




www.theverge.com





1% of riders always tip
60% Never Tip
16% of Uber rides are tipped

30% of my rides are tipped so I'm beating the national average. The generosity of my 'community' is astounding!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Trust me brah nobody finds a english accent creepy ❤?


But Italian lovers are still better ????????


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hooray5Stars said:


> There was just an extensive study done on this topic actually:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real talk ???

I bet a large chunk of that 60% are daily commuters.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

30%


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

less than 50% and I'll say with 3 major intl airports in my market airport pax do NOT tip the best, imho.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

20% tips in NY suburbs, 5% cash - 15% on app on average for me , best tip to airport - $20 cash worst $1 on app or nothing ( i will tip you on the app) - which is about the same ! - an airport run means dead heading (empty) back - 2 major airports are in 5 borough's (JFK and LGA ) which is controlled by TLC just not worth it to go to airports when you have to come back empty - you are only making half.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm at 45%. Yes, I do keep many personal Uber stats on an excel spreadsheet. 

Luckily, my condo is in a nice area of town, and I keep my Uber app on while I'm home. Still...45% sucks!!! PAX sucks! I could not imagine using Uber & not tipping.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

female drivers get tipped more than male drivers. men pax tip more than women pax (mostly because the men tip female drivers larger amounts). I'd say about 10-20% tip in my market...cheapos


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> female drivers get tipped more than male drivers. men pax tip more than women pax (mostly because the men tip female drivers larger amounts). I'd say about 10-20% tip in my market...cheapos


holy crap, 20% is horrendous!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I'm at 45%. Yes, I do keep many personal Uber stats on an excel spreadsheet.
> 
> Luckily, my condo is in a nice area of town, and I keep my Uber app on while I'm home. Still...45% sucks!!! PAX sucks! I could not imagine using Uber & not tipping.


That's because Wichita has some of the best people.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> holy crap, 20% is horrendous!


you're telling me. I have a Lux vehicle and I'll take X rides from time to time and literally I've gone 10 straight rides with no tip before. Lux people almost never tip too. Everyone who gets in says I have such a nice car, I'm 4.96 so it's not like I'm a bad driver or anything...people are just cheap here

I could lose out on tips for X rides because they're almost always surge rides. But I do take non surge rides every now and then, getting compliments on the vehicle but not getting dollars in the tip department


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Real talk ???
> 
> I bet a large chunk of that 60% are daily commuters.


Did a quick check. I am at 37.1% YTD my fare percentage is 13.34 YTD Higher than I thought.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Did a quick check. I am at 37.1% YTD my fare percentage is 13.34 YTD Higher than I thought.


quick check? how can you quickly check the % of tipped rides? please share


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> quick check? how can you quickly check the % of tipped rides? please share


You can't do it quick. I literally track every ride on a spreadsheet. Have to go through each one manually. I have done 520 rides, so I have 520 entrees.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

BuberDriver said:


> quick check? how can you quickly check the % of tipped rides? please share


An excel spreadsheet would be my guess


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

This excel sheet shows all my non-cash tips....but add another 5% to that roughly...because probably 5 in 100 ppl tip cash...which is not shown.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> You can't do it quick. I literally track every ride on a spreadsheet. Have to go through each one manually. I have done 520 rides, so I have 520 entrees.


If you simply run a total..... Walla YTD Quick


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I also track every ride in a spreadsheet. For 2019 50% of my riders tipped. I also track % of riders that say they will tip in the app as they are getting out. As of right now 53% of those people have tipped.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

yes, the "I'll tip you on the app" makes me cringe when I hear it!!!!!


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Exotic dancers are my favorites. Aside from the obvious, they are always really nice, talkative, smell great and excellent tippers. The patrons from their clubs are the worst. Full of testosterone, grumpy from blowing all their money and rarely tip.
> 
> One night around Xmas last year, picked up a couple of cowboys from the strip club. One started crying actual tears wondering how he was gonna explain to the wife he spent $800 there and had blown all the Xmas present money for the kids. Few hours later I picked up a dancer from there who said she had a great night because of a couple of cowboys... $20 tip. Could only think of it as little Timmys Xmas gift money lol.


I have picked up few dancers and they could not pay me enough to watch them dance and they did not tip. Maybe they will tip if I picked them from their job rather than dropping them off at their job.



HonkyTonk said:


> Almost everyone tips a taxi driver. But not so for Uber (ironic, considering that they are saving money). It's funny the things people tip: hair lady, manicurist, delivery guy. But not the Uber driver.
> 
> I have found the best tippers are airport pickups.
> 
> What percentage of your riders tip?


I live in South Jersey and about 1/4 tip and outside of South Jersey 1/10 tip.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> yes, the "I'll tip you on the app" makes me cringe when I hear it!!!!!


I don't have a record of that But my seat of the pants feel is around 5%.Mayby a little less.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Turns out she was testing me to see if I was bluffing about studying programming. She owns her own "Women in game development" company and she was just in Seattle attending a conference. She said when I get back to the East coast, look her up.


You should write a book.

----------------
There are many tip threads. I run 30-40%. I'm a terrible driver so I get by mostly on my good looks.

I tried to track every ride in the spreasheet I use to track income/expenses but Lyft doesn't have a CVS export facility and Uber's export is incomplete. Thus too much time to track. Hats off to those that do.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> You should write a book.
> 
> ----------------
> There are many tip threads. I run 30-40%. I'm a terrible driver so I get by mostly on my good looks.
> ...


My market is pretty slow so I have plenty of time between pings to transfer data to a spreadsheet. I don't drive around looking for rides that are not there. I will drive to key spots, park and wait.

I also do other side work from my laptop while sitting around waiting for a ping, makes the wait tolerable.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

When PAX ask my standard response:

"Only 10-20% tip. And what is worse, passengers who say they will tip in the app, only 10% of those actually do."

And for those that say they will tip in the app, I then add:

"Are you one of the 90% who lie about tipping me later in the app?"


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I would say about 75 to 80% tip, but then as I've posted before,_ i keep my college textbook placed strategically in view of the Pax._


I do okay in tips, mainly because I _AVOID _the college. :thumbup:


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> holy crap, 20% is horrendous!


20 percent of my earnings is tips so I think it's right on target


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

30% >>>> It’s unfortunate >>>> could make a big difference because theoretically they are tipping on the fare total >>>> tips included BS will forever hinder tips and should be an ongoing settlement for every fare going forward


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

I have started talking more candidly about tipping with my riders. When they ask how I like this job, I explain that without tips, it's sub-minimum wage. I think that has helped.....

LOL "exotic dancers"... Ya mean "strippers" ? :laugh:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber pool riders... never tip. 
Uber X riders..... avg 25% tips.
Uber XL riders. ... unknown. Just one ride with XL so far. White collar folks but No tip.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

About 70-80% of my customers tip for about 30-50 percent of fares. Small university town. And no, I'm not posting my personal info anymore. If you don't believe me idgaf


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> About 70-80% of my customers tip for about 30-50 percent of fares. Small university town. And no, I'm not posting my personal info anymore. If you don't believe me idgaf


 Dara is that u again?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol. Nope. I'm just a fat old retired guy driving for fun money. I try to make my rides enjoyable and my riders feel appreciated. It pays off in tips.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Most of my Lyft riders tip something, if just a dollar or two. Fewer Uber riders tip. Over all about half of my riders tip, maybe slightly less, but pretty good lately.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Its funny though of all my rides that do tip, rides coming from the airport never tip, most always I get a tip taking them to the airport. Go figure..


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Welcome to the forum. :smiles:
> 
> I would say about 75 to 80% tip, but then as I've posted before, i keep my college textbook placed strategically in view of the Pax.
> 
> Starving Student = @Lissetti ?


Are u sure its not the cleavage strategically shown?:whistling:


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

none of uber riders and even less of my lyft riders


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Lissetti, 75 to 80% of your PAX tip? Sorry, I don't believe it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Lissetti, 75 to 80% of your PAX tip? Sorry, I don't believe it.


I'm not a full time driver. The areas I work are the high tech campuses and neighborhoods. I don't do a lot of rides, but I do a lot of long hauls. So yeah, that percentage is accurate. I use my college textbooks, but I also strategize how I use the textbooks. At the Microsoft campus I use my C# textbook ( their coding language. ) At Google, I use the Java textbook.

Also, Seattle Pax love my Brooklyn accent and East Coast demeanor. I'll admit I put more emphasis on my accent when I see its working for me. A real life Soprano! ? Whatever....I know how to work a crowd. A dancing Ant I suppose.

I gets my cash tho. Mostly cash. Sometimes in the app.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I'm not a full time driver. The areas I work are the high tech campuses and neighborhoods. I don't do a lot of rides, but I do a lot of long hauls. So yeah, that percentage is accurate. I use my college textbooks, but I also strategize how I use the textbooks. At the Microsoft campus I use my C# textbook ( their coding language. ) At Google, I use the Java textbook.
> 
> Also, Seattle Pax love my Brooklyn accent and East Coast demeanor. I'll admit I put more emphasis on my accent when I see its working for me. A real life Soprano! ? Whatever....I know how to work a crowd. A dancing Ant I suppose.
> 
> ...


I will assume you are a very attractive female. That is the only plausible explanation.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> I will assume you are a very attractive female. That is the only plausible explanation.


Thanks, I'm not ugly, But you are very pretty yourself. But that's not everything. Yes, I believe as many others say here, that female drivers in general, as long as they not mean or rude, will generate more tips than male drivers.

I think that what's more important than looks, is the ability to be able to hold an intelligent conversation, as well as display a level of confidence and security in one's self. You yourself seem to display all of that, so if you are not getting regular tips, it may just be the area, region, or hours you work.

With the tech thing I do, there's a huge shortage of female coders in the industry. When I hit up the tech giant HQs and Corporate campuses we have here in Seattle, and they see a fledgling female coder, that makes a huge impact on the engineers and tech managers I primarily seek as my riders.

On non-tech pax rides, as I said, I play up a bit on my East Coast accent/demeanor which always delights. I'm from Brooklyn. I'm Italian. They love that. Whatever....thanks for my tip just because you like the way I say "Car, quarter, door"....

Make no mistake, I have some bad pax. I've shared my "Bad Badger" stories here. I've always said when I get a one star, I proudly earn that one star, but those situations are when I'm working outside my usual tech areas, and when I'm working later, MallRat Bar Crowd hours.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks, I'm not ugly, But you are very pretty yourself. But that's not everything. Yes, I believe as many others say here, that female drivers in general, as long as they not mean or rude, will generate more tips than male drivers.
> 
> I think that what's more important than looks, is the ability to be able to hold an intelligent conversation, as well as display a level of confidence and security in one's self. You yourself seem to display all of that, so if you are not getting regular tips, it may just be the area, region, or hours you work.
> 
> ...


It goes both ways; you just need to know your audience. It's the same reason why people are more likely to stop and check on you if you're broken down if you're an attractive person versus not.
I'm not going to work the conversation and energy as much if it's a quiet guy versus females; if I can make the girl(S)laugh it's almost always a tip.
The total tip percentage is totally random because you can't pick your riders; I'd only count people that might actually tip to begin with. And many times, the more money they have the less likely they are to tip; unless they were once in your shoes and feel for your situation.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks, I'm not ugly, But you are very pretty yourself. But that's not everything. Yes, I believe as many others say here, that female drivers in general, as long as they not mean or rude, will generate more tips than male drivers.
> 
> I think that what's more important than looks, is the ability to be able to hold an intelligent conversation, as well as display a level of confidence and security in one's self. You yourself seem to display all of that, so if you are not getting regular tips, it may just be the area, region, or hours you work.
> 
> ...


If you're picking up techies, you might be the only female they see all day.... So yes, the tips abound.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> It goes both ways; you just need to know your audience. It's the same reason why people are more likely to stop and check on you if you're broken down if you're an attractive person versus not.
> I'm not going to work the conversation and energy as much if it's a quiet guy versus females; if I can make the girl(S)laugh it's almost always a tip.
> The total tip percentage is totally random because you can't pick your riders; I'd only count people that might actually tip to begin with. And many times, the more money they have the less likely they are to tip; unless they were once in your shoes and feel for your situation.


Exactly. Know you're audience, pick your audience if you can, and know how to work it to your favor.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Last night, about 1/2 of my Uber riders tipped...

Yeah, I was, and still am, absolutely floored too!


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks, I'm not ugly, But you are very pretty yourself. But that's not everything. Yes, I believe as many others say here, that female drivers in general, as long as they not mean or rude, will generate more tips than male drivers.
> 
> I think that what's more important than looks, is the ability to be able to hold an intelligent conversation, as well as display a level of confidence and security in one's self. You yourself seem to display all of that, so if you are not getting regular tips, it may just be the area, region, or hours you work.
> 
> ...


Lissetti,

If you are that attractive, and you live in an area with a high male:female ratio, why not become a stripper? (or "exotic dancer, as some would say.) You can make ten times the money, without the liability and expenses - and no 1099.

Better yet, become a sex worker. Them girls pay no taxes!! :laugh:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Lissetti,
> 
> If you are that attractive, and you live in an area with a high male:female ratio, why not become a stripper? (or "exotic dancer, as some would say.) You can make ten times the money, without the liability and expenses - and no 1099.
> 
> Better yet, become a sex worker. Them girls pay no taxes!! :laugh:


LMAO..I'll stick with computer science. ?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> LMAO..I'll stick with computer science. ?


You can still make much more as a sex worker. Yes, you will have fat, hairy, beastly clients, but that's what booze is for.

Besides, unlike Uber or a normal job, you can drink 24/7.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> You can still make much more as a sex worker. Yes, you will have fat, hairy, beastly clients, but that's what booze is for.
> 
> Besides, unlike Uber or a normal job, you can drink 24/7.


I actually hear that finding guys that like to be treated like babies can pay 10000 a week for a few hours of work. Why strip for slobs when you can demean rich guys and leave your clothes on?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I actually hear that finding guys that like to be treated like babies can pay 10000 a week for a few hours of work. Why strip for slobs when you can demean rich guys and leave your clothes on?


That is called being a "dominatrix". I have dabbled in that myself.

Interesting that you seem to know so much about it, heh :laugh:


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Lyft passenger tends to tip more frequently imo


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Here is an example. And i drive in a tipping town. It can be very streaky here. 2 cash tips for 10 as well. Tip rate .26% of total rides. 5 out of 19. Piss poor by any standards. Uber takes advantage and so do the customers...its criminal. And i am a top 1/2 % driver in my state. So its pretty obvious that passangers are just crap. I drive a 4 seater....anyways in spite of their low class behavior it was a good day.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> About 70-80% of my customers tip


that puts you on an island all by yourself. I mean, really by yourself. Stranded even. Or it's fake post(ing)


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> That is called being a "dominatrix". I have dabbled in that myself.
> 
> Interesting that you seem to know so much about it, heh :laugh:


I listen to a radio show in Boston that was interviewing callers that did that the other day ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Almost everyone tips a taxi driver. But not so for Uber (ironic, considering that they are saving money). It's funny the things people tip: hair lady, manicurist, delivery guy. But not the Uber driver.I have found the best tippers are airport pickups.
> What percentage of your riders tip?











Nearly two-thirds of Uber customers don’t tip their drivers, study says


A new report lifts back the curtain on Uber and tipping




www.theverge.com





https://www.wired.com/story/your-secret-uber-tipping-behavior-exposed/








Only One Percent of Uber Passengers Tip Every Ride


Found in a new study by the NBER.




hypebeast.com


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

How many of you have hooked up with a rider? I've done it just once. but as a hypersexual woman, it was better than a tip :coolio:


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

SHalester said:


> that puts you on an island all by yourself. I mean, really by yourself. Stranded even. Or it's fake post(ing)


3 rides a day ? Lol


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233604
https://it.ojp.gov/CAT/Resource/158
https://mashable.com/2010/03/17/law-enforcement-social-media/
https://www.encartele.net/2018/06/law-enforcement-uses-social-media-investigation-tool/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> 3 rides a day ? Lo


maybe even up to 6 in short of 3 hours. That's uber. Plus 4x a week I have a scheduled HSD pax in late afternoon; that's another 2 ish hours. 
I"m not hustling at all. I did that for 40 years; done with that.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Police departments use of social media to obtain information

for tactical purposes
such as gathering information about threats of mob violence, riots, or isolated criminal activity during otherwise lawful mass demonstrations
sexual exploitation
Other illegal activities


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Last night: 13 rides, 5 tips. 38%. 4 of the tips were in cash.

This is a high percentage, as I remember it being before. Maybe because we're coming up on the holidays?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Last night: 13 rides, 5 tips. 38%. 4 of the tips were in cash.
> 
> This is a high percentage, as I remember it being before. Maybe because we're coming up on the holidays?


I do find the upcoming holidays having a bigger effect on tips, but in my case its usually after Thanksgiving and the increase is usually doled out in edible treats and trinkets Pax give me.


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

My last 159 rides (3 weeks of rides), 35.2% of my riders tipped in the app. I also have a couple of cash tips, but can't recall how many. So probably around a 40ish % overall.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> How many of you have hooked up with a rider? I've done it just once. but as a hypersexual woman, it was better than a tip :coolio:


Not unless it was in exchange for badges


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> What percentage of your riders tip?


I think a better question to ask is what kinds of passengers tip? Percentage may not reflect the actual situation depending on the types of people you get. This is my experience.

1. Those who says tipping the app never tip
2. 99% students do not tip
3. Older couples not only always tip, but also tip very generously
4. Dressed up couples attending balls / banquet never tip
5. Waiters / waitresses and bartenders do not tip
6. Asians and Indians hardly ever tip
7. Tourists coming to Houston for cancer treatment tip generously
8. HCPs and lawyers always tip
9. Apartment complex pick up = no tip
10. Anyone who pays surge fare do not tip
11. Business travelers are extremely generous (at least $10 cash and in-app tip)
12. Tips from those living in multi-million homes never exceed $3 (if they tip)


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I do find the upcoming holidays having a bigger effect on tips, but in my case its usually after Thanksgiving and the increase is usually doled out in edible treats and trinkets Pax give me.


Here in Vegas, pax tip with edibles all year round. But it's probably a good idea to wait to consume those edibles until you get home from driving - if you know what I mean. :cools:

And in case you're wondering - strippers here do NOT tip - even though you can smell the money (among other odors) when they get in the car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> This excel sheet shows all my non-cash tips....but add another 5% to that roughly...because probably 5 in 100 ppl tip cash...which is not shown.
> View attachment 375436


Is that your mileage? Because every start ends with a 0 or 5. IRS gonna love that.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I think a better question to ask is what kinds of passengers tip? Percentage may not reflect the actual situation depending on the types of people you get. This is my experience.
> 
> 1. Those who says tipping the app never tip
> 2. 99% students do not tip
> ...


Agree with 1, 2, 3, 5, 6. 
4 and 7 are 50/50. I've taken many cancer patients to Hobby especially with no tip. BTW I wouldn't call cancer patients tourists.
8 I work in the med center btw and used to deliver pizza there. Doctors usually tip for pizza. Patients usually do depending on race. Nurses are often non tippers for pizza but it's pretty much according to race. But with rideshare they all tip much less often. I've had MANY HCPs and lawyers not tip. Even on airport runs and no surge. If you really want cheap bastards hit the med center apartments at 6-7am and take those $3 trips to take them to work. They hardly ever tip. I only ever did that when I needed short trips for a Lyft guarantee.
9. depends on the apartment. But most don't tip.
10 mostly agree, but when I have been tipped on long surge trips (which is fairly often) they've been really good tips ($20-60, cash mostly. Some have tipped $30 cash THEN tipped again in the app). Now on short surge trips they rarely tip. 
11 toss up. But I rarely have worked days so haven't taken too many anyway.
12 not true. Many don't tip, many are cheap, but I've had some really good ones. (See #10--some overlap there)


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I keep a gun in plain view, tip willingly or I take it. ?



BuberDriver said:


> female drivers get tipped more than male drivers. men pax tip more than women pax (mostly because the men tip female drivers larger amounts). I'd say about 10-20% tip in my market...cheapos


The larger the Ta-Ta's the larger the tip.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> That is called being a "dominatrix". I have dabbled in that myself.
> 
> Interesting that you seem to know so much about it, heh :laugh:


Not surprising at all that you do after the enlightening 5k sex partner before 30 story... Nothing would surprise me.... Toys say what?



Cold Fusion said:


> Nearly two-thirds of Uber customers don’t tip their drivers, study says
> 
> 
> A new report lifts back the curtain on Uber and tipping
> ...


It's funny whenever I see a post with multiple fake news or ignorant news stories. I never seem to have to check the author... It's just clear as day.... But I'm off topic....next!


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

in my experience, between 30 and 40% of passengers tip


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

I am currently running at a 12% tip rate vs gross in denver no late nite bar pickups


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> I am currently running at a 12% tip rate vs gross in denver no late nite bar pickups


Killer screen name


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I do find the upcoming holidays having a bigger effect on tips, but in my case its usually after Thanksgiving and the increase is usually doled out in *edible treats* and trinkets Pax give me.


Unintentionally funny. winky face


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Unintentionally funny. winky face


No..I was also referring to the fact that I live in Seattle. Yes those are included in my tips often..


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is that your mileage? Because every start ends with a 0 or 5. IRS gonna love that.


That is my rough draft!!!!   Yes, I will do some serious editing at end of year.

To count my dead miles, all I have been doing is taking my actual uber miles x 1.65 to get total miles each night!!! 
Plenty of work still to do to legitimize it when the time comes!!!!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I dont work late hours, but I've heard bar and restaurant wait staff tip well and often too.


You've heard wrong. Very, very wrong! In fact, there's a server at IHOP who's gonna' get a wake up visit from me very soon. Yeah, I'm talking to you, Colleen.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> You've heard wrong. Very, very wrong! In fact, there's a server at IHOP who's gonna' get a wake up visit from me very soon. Yeah, I'm talking to you, Colleen.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

You get her @RideshareUSA. :thumbup:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> You get her @RideshareUSA. :thumbup:


Oh I will. Trust me. 
Get me more syrup.
Get me more napkins.
My pancakes are cold.
The cutlery is dirty.
And so on, and so on, and so on.....
NO TIP FOR YOU, COLLEEN!


----------

